

Your local Dragdealer became more trustworthy - skidding
https://medium.com/p/370ff43bcb31

======
exodust
I used the original Dragdealer on a project 2 years ago and enjoyed working
with it. I pushed it quite a bit, had it set to a step-sequence style
slider/marker thing, dragging through dynamically added or subtracted steps.
It took quite a beating before slowing down. It's eventual slow down in my app
could have been due to code on my side trying to do too much on the page in
response to the drag position.

I look forward to trying this new one.

Combined with cool stuff like pushState, it doesn't surprise me that web app
capability is getting pretty damn interesting and is set to steal chunks of
native app thunder. Whoever gets a good web-app store happening will be my
hero! Not sure what the hold up is.

Really like the demo page:
[http://skidding.github.io/dragdealer/](http://skidding.github.io/dragdealer/)

I didn't notice at first that the top header is actually a page-swiper to the
config settings. Cool.

~~~
skidding
Glad you liked working with Dragdealer. It's awesome that a JS lib written 4
years ago is still useful, considering the moving speed of the industry. The
code wasn't rewritten much, just a few known bugs fixed.

The big increment is having a public repo with tests and documentation to
build on. I'm sure there are many other people who could come up with better
performance optimizations than me, that's why I worked to make this available

